# What to stuff olives with?



## Constance (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a recipe for olive cheese balls that calls for large pimento stuffed olives. You make a dough out of flour, grated cheese and melted margarine (I only have butter), and roll it into a ball, stick the olive in the middle and wrap it up with the dough. The olives are then baked at 400 degrees.

My problem is that when Kim went to the store today, the only big olives they had were not stuffed.
Do you think they'd be good if I just stuffed them with a little stick of cheddar cheese?


----------



## QSis (Nov 20, 2007)

I think they'd be even BETTER, Constance!

mmm MMMM!!

Lee


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 20, 2007)

Constance said:


> I have a recipe for olive cheese balls that calls for large pimento stuffed olives. You make a dough out of flour, grated cheese and melted margarine (I only have butter), and roll it into a ball, stick the olive in the middle and wrap it up with the dough. The olives are then baked at 400 degrees.
> 
> My problem is that when Kim went to the store today, the only big olives they had were not stuffed.
> Do you think they'd be good if I just stuffed them with a little stick of cheddar cheese?


or stuff with pickled onion, or pieces of roasted garlic, or my personal favorite--pepperoni.....


----------



## kadesma (Nov 20, 2007)

Connie,anything that makes you say yum..almonds,feta cheese, salami,.
I do something similar  i just  warp some blue cheese stuffed olives in puff pastry and bake them...Are they yummy? YES!!! In fact we are having some on Thanksgiving...
kades


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 20, 2007)

Stuff with bulk sweet Italian sausage.  awesome!!


----------



## Constance (Nov 20, 2007)

Kadesma, I have already made a broccoli casserole with blue cheese and cream cheese. The blue cheese is from a chunk I got at Sam's, and it's pretty potent. I don't think I need any more of that element in the meal. That sounds good, though. How do you get the cheese in that itty bitty hole? 

Jeff and Robo, I don't have the ingredients you suggested, but your ideas reminded me that we have some really good deer salami in the freezer. Some of it even has jalapenos and cheese in it. Don't you think that would be perfect? 

It's so great to have friends to brainstorm with. 

Oops...Kim just said we're out of the jalapeno/cheese kind, but I think the other will be fine. I might do have with salami and half with cheddar cheese.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 20, 2007)

Over here, the most common stuffings for olives are blue cheese, anchovies, red chilli or semi-dried/sun-dried tomato, although I have seen some with brie in them.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 20, 2007)

Constance said:


> Kadesma, I have already made a broccoli casserole with blue cheese and cream cheese. The blue cheese is from a chunk I got at Sam's, and it's pretty potent. I don't think I need any more of that element in the meal. That sounds good, though. How do you get the cheese in that itty bitty hole?
> 
> Jeff and Robo, I don't have the ingredients you suggested, but your ideas reminded me that we have some really good deer salami in the freezer. Some of it even has jalapenos and cheese in it. Don't you think that would be perfect?
> 
> ...


Connie,
the salami and cheddar sound great..
Now then I buy those giant olives already stuffed, but if I were doing it myself i'd get as big and olive as possible..and I'd try some gorgonzola in them and then again anchovies might be nice..
kadesi


----------

